# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  "Lindi dielli, drita e Islamit" !

## >_Ilirian_>

*Islami ne Shqiperi* - Interviste me haxhi Xheferr Shkodren imam ne qytetin e Kavajes i cili oxhakun e nje fabrike qe nxirrte tym ne kohen e erret te komunizmit e shnderroi ne nje minare ku dite nate rrezaton ftesen per ne driten e besimit nepermjet thirrjes ne namaz, thirrjes ne shpetim. Materiali filmik eshte realizuar nga kanali arab MBC perkthyer ne shqip nga Burimijetes.com

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Kam ber nje gabim, kerkoj nga moderatori përgjegjës i kesaj rubrike qe kjo tem te bartet tek komuniteti mysliman e te mos diskutohet ketu. Sepse kam ende material per ta plotesuar.

Ju flm.

----------


## land

> *Islami ne Shqiperi* - Interviste me haxhi Xheferr Shkodren imam ne qytetin e Kavajes i cili oxhakun e nje fabrike qe nxirrte tym ne kohen e erret te komunizmit e shnderroi ne nje minare ku dite nate rrezaton ftesen per ne driten e besimit nepermjet thirrjes ne namaz, thirrjes ne shpetim. Materiali filmik eshte realizuar nga kanali arab MBC perkthyer ne shqip nga Burimijetes.com
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C9tgwIrnVQ


pra ajo minarja e oxhakut te fabrikes i nxorri njerezit nga erresira :pa dhembe:

----------


## sheki51

> pra ajo minarja e oxhakut te fabrikes i nxorri njerezit nga erresira


e ke gabuar adresen shoku, mos je gje i dehur me kanabis ti qe hap dhembet kaq shume  :xx:

----------


## land

....................................

----------


## Mr Zeid

bravo i qofte djemve te tij dhe ketij fisniku qe e kane bere xhami ate vend

veper fisnike

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Ketu shohim se si muslimanet nga Kosova bejn ç'eshte e mundur per ti ndihmuar jetimëve deri ne integrimin e tyre professionale.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Mash'Allah, ketu kemi edhe nje ish-te krishter nga Shqiperia i cili eshte konvertuar ne Islam.

Ai rrefen se si prinderit e tij e dergonin ne greqi, qe te jet sa me larg islamit e sa me afer krishterizmit.

Por ke e udhezon Allahu, nuk ka kush e humb ! E ke e humb Allahu, s'ka kush e udhezon !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Qyteti Historik i Beratit dhe nje moster nga historia e saj !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Fëmi të zgjuar, të edukuar, të diciplinuar që e tër bota i marr lakmi !

Keta jan shqiptar, dhe kjo video eshte perkthyer ne shume gjuhe te huaja per ti treguar muslimaneve tjer, qe keshtu edukohet muslimani i vërtet !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Nje ilahi te dashur per shqiptaret, qe u kujton historin e tyre tragjike te partis komuniste enver hoxes.
¨

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Nje ilahi ne gjuhen arabe, e cila ben apel per ti ndihmuar jetimët shqiptar duke u mundesuar atyre shkollimin, dhe pergaditjen profesionale duke mos u preokupuar per te holla.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Muslimanët shqiptar nga te gjitha trevët, sot bashkpunojn se bashku, dhe nodshta jan te paret qe jan duke e ndertuar ate qe ne e quajm bashkimin kombetar !

Sot kemi televizione dhe radio islame te perbashketa, ku mund te mesojm nga njeri tjetri per mirësit dhe urtësin e Zotit te lartmadheruar !

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Vazhdojme me udhëtimin tonë me Rilindjën e Islamit në Shqipëri !  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Si videoja e me parshme, perseri behet fjal per rrenimin e xhamive nga jo-besimtaret.

----------


## >_Ilirian_>



----------

